# Calling All NJ 18R racers



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

Xtreme RC in Moonachie NJ is gearing up for a spring points series focusing on 
18r. 

Contact Chris for info


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Anybody interested in adapters to use 1/12th scale front tires on their 18Rs? Is that legal at Xtreme?


----------



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

You should stop by on friday nights and talk to chris. but as far as i know, the class is basically stock.


----------

